# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  John Molini crate packing video

## Paul Brewin

As shown at PACCIN Prep Con 2. Enjoy!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This presention focuses on various examples of custom designed crating for traveling exhibitions which include: paintings, sculpture, pastels, and oversized objects in relation to transport and exhibition handling requirements. Each style of crate will emphasize the use of alternate materials in crate construction and interior packing designs as developed for use at the Art Institute of Chicago. The aim is to control and protect the objects from the rigors of transport such as: shock/vibration, fluctuations in climatic conditions, handling, and equipment.Speaker: John Molini, Head of Packing and Crating, Art Institute of Chicago, Chicago, Illinois

----------

